# 2.1 speakers for GAMING PC under Rs.1700/-



## zoneofSAM (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking forward to buy 2.1 speakers for my gaming rig. I watch mostly movies , tv series, listen to EDM music and Gaming like Crysis 3, GTA V etc. Good Bass and Loudness is top priotity. I'm going to buy locally from Nehru place, Delhi

My Gaming Rig: intel i5 4440 | Sapphire R9 270x 2GB GDDR5 Gigabyte B85M-D3H| |Dell S2240L IPS FullHD Ronitor | Kingston HyperX 8Gb DDR3 RAM | WD Blue 1 TB | Corsair 300R Case |  Corsair CX500 
I previously had some crappy intex speakers and after 2 years it created muffled sound, So I'm trying to stay away from local/unknwon brands.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2015)

F&D A110 2.1 Speakers -1500.

Link:F&D A110 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Buy Online @ Rs./- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## zoneofSAM (Jul 27, 2015)

bssunil said:


> F&D A110 2.1 Speakers -1500.
> 
> Link:F&D A110 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Buy Online @ Rs./- | Snapdeal.com




Thanks for the reply.. i read the reviews of A110 and everyone is satisfied with it.. Most probably, I'll get this one or
should i  buy these If I can up my budget
F&D A111U 2.1 Multimedia Speakers as they come with USB and SD card support
Rs. 1875/- on snapdeal   (rs2100 on flipkart)

F&D A111U 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Buy Online @ Rs./- | Snapdeal.com


----------

